# Baby going rigid and holding breath



## victorioussunrise

Hi I haven't posted on this board before but have found the midwife support on here excellent throughout my pregnancy. My little girl is nearly 12 weeks old and over the last few weeks on several occassions she grisles a little then goes completley rigid and stiff she holds her breath for a second or two, still completley rigid, her face goes red, then she lets out a really loud cry/shout and goes back to completely normal with just a pout. The first few times it scared me when she did it as she goes so rigid I thought she was going into a fit but i am more inclined to think she is just rather dramatically communicating her grieviences (whatever they might be) I have heard of children that hold their breath in temper or upset do you think this is what she is doing? Or is it something I need to talk to my GP about?

Thank you Victorioussunrise


----------



## gerbera

hi 
I dont think u need to worry, it may be her way of communicating or some mild reflux, the going stiff and rigid is a common symptom but if she is not unduly effected by it I would avoid unnecessary medication. As she gets older and is weaning it will ilmprove.
andrea


----------



## victorioussunrise

Thanks Andrea,

I hadn't thought of reflux. She doesn't part with any milk, probably holds her breath so none of her precious booby milk escapes lol. It would make sense as it does seem more common when held in certain positions such as cradled on her back in the crook of your arm. Hopefuly she will outgrow it.

Victorioussunrise


----------

